# alternative plurals in -ové



## Assiduous student

Hi, I've come across these. How would you choose between the plurals in -i and those in -ové? Thank you.

kamarádové, kamarádi
mužové, muži
pánové, páni
Čechové, Češi
Francouzové, Francouzi


----------



## jazyk

The only one in actual use is pánové. All other nouns in your list usually end in - i.


----------



## Assiduous student

Thank you.


----------



## MamStrach

Assiduous, in general, the usage is just idiomatic, such as in "Dámy a pánové" or Rusové, Srbové, etc.  In some cases though, there's a slight difference in meaning between the "ové" and "i":  it could connote a figurative sense, e.g. in "volové" vs. "voli", or personification in "dnové" vs. "dni" or "dny", or emphasis "velcí Čechové dvacátého století".


----------



## Assiduous student

MamStrach said:


> Assiduous, in general, the usage is just idiomatic, such as in "Dámy a pánové" or Rusové, Srbové, etc.  In some cases though, there's a slight difference in meaning between the "ové" and "i":  it could connote a figurative sense, e.g. in "volové" vs. "voli", or personification in "dnové" vs. "dni" or "dny", or emphasis "velcí Čechové dvacátého století".



So Rusové is used? Or would a foreigner be recommended to stick to Rusi? Thanks.


----------



## MamStrach

Definitely! Rusové is the prevalent form. Rusi sounds very archaic. You'll hear "Fini" or "Švédi" or "Arabi", but in formal speech and in writing I'd stick with Finové, Švédové, Arabové, etc. If in doubt, consult the Czech corpus, since there are no universal rules.


----------



## Assiduous student

MamStrach said:


> Definitely! Rusové is the prevalent form. Rusi sounds very archaic. You'll hear "Fini" or "Švédi" or "Arabi", but in formal speech and in writing I'd stick with Finové, Švédové, Arabové, etc. If in doubt, consult the Czech corpus, since there are no universal rules.



OK. Do you agree with Jazyk above that Čechové and Francouzové are not in use?
What about Polákové and Řekové? Maybe you're suggesting that all the nationalities should have -ové?

This is the same plural ending as found in the Russian word сын, with сыновья in the plural (syn, synové) - but in that language, only one noun is declined in the plural like that.


----------



## jazyk

One-syllable nationalities indeed end in - ové: Ir - Irové, Dán - Dánové, Rus - Rusové. Švédi and Rusi are colloquial. Češi is common, Čechové much less, even though it has only one syllable.


----------



## Assiduous student

jazyk said:


> One-syllable nationalities indeed end in - ové: Ir - Irové, Dán - Dánové, Rus - Rusové. Švédi and Rusi are colloquial. Češi is common, Čechové much less, even though it has only one syllable.



Thank you. I see now.


----------



## jazyk

Words that end in g always seem to take ové: biolog - biologové, for example.


----------



## Assiduous student

jazyk said:


> Words that end in g always seem to take ové: biolog - biologové, for example.



Thank you. That's worth knowing.


----------



## jazyk

Internetová jazyková příručka – biolog

Click on superscript 4 and knock yourself out!


----------



## Assiduous student

jazyk said:


> Internetová jazyková příručka – biolog
> 
> Click on superscript 4 and knock yourself out!



I didn't realise there was a site where you could decline any noun! Thanks.


----------

